# Suoerdog "Legit"



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

MISPELL = Super Dog Legit

Does anyone have any further info on this dog?

on the list... #3
http://www.napbta.com/superdogs.html









*SUPERDOG UWP, UAG, UCD, GRCH PR Triple Legit "Legit"*

American Pit Bull Terrier
Owned by Robert Bober
Bred by Johnathan & Madelyn Victorino


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

He was the 3rd recognized SuperDog on the NAPBTCA. Super Dogs!
Here is a link to his page. Victorino's Triple Legit

Never seen the dog in person, but heard good things about him. His parents were nice dogs. He also produced at least one or two really good weightpull dogs. I believe he is deceased now, or very old/retired.

Bred by the vistorinos, who in my opinion are one of the few breeders doing the right thing(working/showing/healthtesting/ect)


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Bobers used to have some nice dogs. I wonder what happened to him/them. Anyway, carry on...


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

nice lookin dog


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks very much like Scotty Wheeler's Arson Gator...oh nvm I see they are related that makes sense


----------

